# Candle Science .99 Sale



## dibbles (Mar 14, 2017)

Candle Science has a sale going on this week - .99 for 1 oz samples. I've never used the FOs for soaping. Reading what I can find in the Fragrance Section. I'm supposed to be in FO/EO time out (self imposed), but maybe...just a couple of little bottles...


----------



## Susie (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you for telling me!  I now have a three page wish list...


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 14, 2017)

After trying some 30 of their FOs in soaps, I decided not to use their FOs for my soaps.  Even the ones I liked initially morphed with a longer cure and lost their complexity.  There are few exceptions.  Their Frankincense and Myrrh is super strong and overpowering but when poured at a lower concentration it smells true to F&M and lasts.  The Cedarwood Vanilla is a cedarwood without any sharp edges.  It discolors and I  layered it with TCS Redwood Cedar.  I better quit before I convince myself to go look.  

If I made candles, I would probably try a few more.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 14, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> After trying some 30 of their FOs in soaps, I decided not to use their FOs for my soaps.  Even the ones I liked initially morphed with a longer cure and lost their complexity.  There are few exceptions.  Their Frankincense and Myrrh is super strong and overpowering but when poured at a lower concentration it smells true to F&M and lasts.  The Cedarwood Vanilla is a cedarwood without any sharp edges.  It discolors and I  layered it with TCS Redwood Cedar.  I better quit before I convince myself to go look.
> 
> If I made candles, I would probably try a few more.



Well at least that will help me stay on the wagon. I used them when I thought I would give candle making a try. I learned that for me it is far less expensive to buy candles.


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 16, 2017)

well i ordered a bunch from this sale and they arrived today. After what Soapmaker had to say my high hopes were tempered. Well, theres only a few FO's I didn't care for in my short and expensive soap making "career"...frenzy is probably closer to thee truth and all of these smell great...Yes, I'm aware this is OOB judgments but I bet they'd be nice in beard oil and shave soap or any application that doesn't meet the lye monster head on...
I love the fact that you can purchase 2 oz. of each oil...


----------



## dibbles (Mar 16, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> well i ordered a bunch from this sale and they arrived today. After what Soapmaker had to say my high hopes were tempered. Well, theres only a few FO's I didn't care for in my short and expensive soap making "career"...frenzy is probably closer to thee truth and all of these smell great...Yes, I'm aware this is OOB judgments but I bet they'd be nice in beard oil and shave soap or any application that doesn't meet the lye monster head on...
> I love the fact that you can purchase 2 oz. of each oil...



I'd be interested to know how you like them once you've had a chance to try them out.


----------



## Susie (Mar 17, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> After trying some 30 of their FOs in soaps, I decided not to use their FOs for my soaps.  Even the ones I liked initially morphed with a longer cure and lost their complexity.  There are few exceptions.  Their Frankincense and Myrrh is super strong and overpowering but when poured at a lower concentration it smells true to F&M and lasts.  The Cedarwood Vanilla is a cedarwood without any sharp edges.  It discolors and I  layered it with TCS Redwood Cedar.  I better quit before I convince myself to go look.
> 
> If I made candles, I would probably try a few more.



Thank you so much!  I was 10 minutes from ordering 25 of them!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 17, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> well i ordered a bunch from this sale and they arrived today. After what Soapmaker had to say my high hopes were tempered. Well, theres only a few FO's I didn't care for in my short and expensive soap making "career"...frenzy is probably closer to thee truth and all of these smell great...Yes, I'm aware this is OOB judgments but I bet they'd be nice in beard oil and shave soap or any application that doesn't meet the lye monster head on...
> I love the fact that you can purchase 2 oz. of each oil...



Please make a list of the ones you bought and let us know how you like them.  If you don't keep soaps for a long time, their FOs may work just fine except for the ones that discolor badly and lather ugly yellow.  There were several I liked when first poured that ended up morphing after a long cure.  I have gotten much pickier about FOs after all the testing I've done over the last 2 years.


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 17, 2017)

well I'm more than tempted to use them in non cp soap ways....beard oil or hp shaving soaps...but if I do , like you Soapmaker, Ill be glad to jot down some notes...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 17, 2017)

After reading this thread, I shall sit on my hands and breath deeply until that "urge to take a peek" goes away. A weak-willed soaper has to do what a weak-willed soaper has to do. (My short-term memory is so bad these days... if I go do something else for 5 minutes, I won't even remember this thread!   :???:   )


----------



## dibbles (Mar 18, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Please make a list of the ones you bought and let us know how you like them.  If you don't keep soaps for a long time, their FOs may work just fine except for the ones that discolor badly and lather ugly yellow.  There were several I liked when first poured that ended up morphing after a long cure.  I have gotten much pickier about FOs after all the testing I've done over the last 2 years.



Soapmaker, I keep trying to message you, and I don't understand why they aren't going through. Is your inbox full?

Sorry for the bump, I didn't know how else to get her attention.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 18, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Soapmaker, I keep trying to message you, and I don't understand why they aren't going through. Is your inbox full?
> 
> Sorry for the bump, I didn't know how else to get her attention.



My inbox is practically empty.  I got the first PM today.  Did you get my response?  We may need to ask a moderator for help if it continues.  Apologies to everybody who opens this thread expecting more info on FOs.


----------



## CTAnton (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm weak..I admit it....I went back for another round....what I purchased form round1
Honeysuckle Jasmine..nice and flowery...a tad sharp

Blue Spruce...a nice mellow note so much more woodsy than piney

Antique Sandlewood woodsy nice...anything special? Hard to tell.

Blood Orange single note sharp citrus

Black Sea...loved by 3 noses so far...nice and complex

Oakmoss and Amber....tied for number one spot with Black Sea for me....woodsy with a sharpness thats probably because I'm over whiffing it..
.
Whiskey spot on to my nose...thought it would be a nice component to beard oil
A question to Soapmaker...how much fragrance did you add to each of your molds...what were they in volume ? 3 ounces?


----------



## Millie (Mar 18, 2017)

I couldn't resist either  
So far I've been using EOs so this will be fun!


----------

